# car park ding picked up today further advice need for repair



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

*damaged picked up in bodyshop (poor cover up)*

Well just picked up my first car park ding on new car , no one left note typical … was fuming. Anyhow ive taken car to local body shop today, however they recommended trying a paintless dent removal first for area he said he could machine polish it first and have his in man come in from dent devils at a charge of around 40 - 50£ after to work it. The guy was confident he could get it out , its around 30 40mm in size diameter you cant actually see the ding so much in picture hard to capture but noticeable to naked eye sticks out like sore thumb like a stone impact.

I also got a smaller one about 20mm / 30 mm higher up its straight hardly looks dented but noticeable , are these to small for dents devil guy or ?

My body shop said around 140£ for them to fix if that doesn't work (Worst case) which is there charge per panel he mentioned it should be easy to match the paint which is metallic black with speckle as hes worked with a few before but will probably need to cut it back to fill and do properly he mentioned he uses water based 2ks…. does this all sound ok I want it to look mint obviously as my heads just done in with it all And thought best to post here as picked up good advice previously ... and would appreciate advice again ill try to take more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I can't really tell from your pic, how bad it is. I will say Dent Devils are experts in these kind of dings. 

I've used them myself for a very minor ding, it is now impossible to tell where the dent was it is perfect and only took about 5 minutes. I wouldn't worry matey it will come out.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

glad to hear you had good results with dent devil i am hopefully they can remove both dents , its just the other one looks like its barely dented panel but again noticable from distance its like a very light small crease .

Thanks for posting back will remain positive its booked in next wednesday so fingers crossed i dont have to go have bodyshop doing panel route, my heads still aching over it all :/


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Even if it is a very minor hardly noticeable dent they will get it out. In my experience they are very good at what they do, they are in business because of perfectionists like us 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

well i have to say im more hopeful given replies thanks , heads still aching from it all so roll on next wednesday otherwise its paint job


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

PDR and you'll never know it was there!


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Give it a good polish with a machine and most if not all of that will disappear including the swirl marks.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Dent Devil and the like are experts in heir field, I've always had good service from them. It's amazing what they can do IMO, check out some of the you tube clips - that should make you feel better.

Check the one out: 




Regards, Jon.


----------



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

thanks for replies , jd i checked video and whilst he massivly improved the area and did a good job i could still see small creases at end phase 4 which are about the size of my 2. That said still a great job and i remain optimistic given the size of mine are so much smaller, will def update post come wednesday


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm 100% sure that yours will be removed and you would not be able to ever see where they were. 
I use a man called Dent Angel" who does the Surrey area and his work is second to none, spends a lot of time working the dents out but its worth it as the end results are fantastic. 
Gonz.


----------



## kenny_d (Nov 2, 2012)

All good advice and recommendations but as a pdr tech with over 18 years experience I would say DON'T let anyone buff the area first. It can sometimes make our job harder. The pdr tech can buff afterwards!


----------



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

kenny_d said:


> All good advice and recommendations but as a pdr tech with over 18 years experience I would say DON'T let anyone buff the area first. It can sometimes make our job harder. The pdr tech can buff afterwards!


Again , i would like to thank all for taking the time to look at thread and reply / some top advice given which is really appreciated wednesday cant some soon enough with dent devil and body shop. Kenny D i will take note of your advice and speak with bodyshop when i drop car down wednesday again many thanks


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

kenny_d said:


> All good advice and recommendations but as a pdr tech with over 18 years experience I would say DON'T let anyone buff the area first. It can sometimes make our job harder. The pdr tech can buff afterwards!


Could you explain why buffing it can make a PDR techs job harder please?
(I would have thought the more reflections you could see on a smooth surface the easier your job would be)


----------



## kenny_d (Nov 2, 2012)

squiggs said:


> Could you explain why buffing it can make a PDR techs job harder please?
> (I would have thought the more reflections you could see on a smooth surface the easier your job would be)


Yep... If there is a scuff or paint transfer then someone will generally buff 'til the mark has gone, thus removing lacquer and often the orange peel. Often a pdr guy will need to flat and buff AFTER the removal of the dent and if someone has already removed some lacquer then it gives us a problem of not knowing how much is left. It's always better, in MY opinion to leave it to the dent guy to make that decision of when to flat/buff.

Even after 18 years I don't claim to know all the answers and I would be interested in opinion of other pdr techs.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

kenny_d said:


> Yep... If there is a scuff or paint transfer then someone will generally buff 'til the mark has gone, thus removing lacquer and often the orange peel. Often a pdr guy will need to flat and buff AFTER the removal of the dent and if someone has already removed some lacquer then it gives us a problem of not knowing how much is left. It's always better, in MY opinion to leave it to the dent guy to make that decision of when to flat/buff.
> 
> Even after 18 years I don't claim to know all the answers and I would be interested in opinion of other pdr techs.


Ah - so it's not that it makes it more difficult to remove the dent in any way, it's just that it makes your 'tidying up' process a bit worrying.
Much the same as when someone asks me to polish out what looks like a minor scratch. Yer no problem. Then they tell me 'It was a lot worse but the T-cut made it better.'


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

Orange peel is a PDR man's best friend....:thumb:

Cheers
David


----------



## kenny_d (Nov 2, 2012)

CD Cornwall said:


> Orange peel is a PDR man's best friend....:thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> David


:thumb:


----------



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

well got my car back today and nothing but praise for dent devil , have to say the local guy has done a smashing job ... as people mentioned earlier on thread you wouldent even know it was there. Bodyshop finished job of with quick mp and wetstand top marks, again thanks all for advice


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Glad you got sorted 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

well annoyed today is the first time cleaned car since bodyshop , the car has accumilated quite a bit of dirt and as a result i noticed a donut like ring in dirt on passenger door front. I cleaned the car then examined further and noticed that either the bodyshop or dentdevil have dented my car and tryed to cover it up.

Firstly you can see the the crease slightly , second tap marks of the tools used to remove dent then wet sand marks which i guess they dident have time to mop becouse i suprised them early the wet sand has removed the orange peel in the affected area also.

Well annoyed trying to contact dent devil rep know to confirm what work he did on my car  you can see on picture slight crease on reflection but not the tappet marks , im guessing the ring like mark i noticed in dirt was his line board , nightmare :/


----------



## Sadsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Always go with an independent dent tech, some franchised techs are not very seasoned. That second dent shouldn't be a prob to do even a rush job it would have come out, why wet sand unless the paint was damaged or he used a sharp tool to remove it...


----------

